# First Walleye at West Branch



## SteerBuxxCoffee (Apr 11, 2020)

My son caught his first walleye on “The Branch”. I never would have thought he would catch it at West Branch.








A 21 incher with a jig head and half a night crawler. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Thats great


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Tell Him Congrats!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Good going! Yes, that is a total shock!and a nice one at that! (Looks like a "toothy monster" tried to eat it from the obviously fresh, side damaged area.)


----------



## SteerBuxxCoffee (Apr 11, 2020)

c. j. stone said:


> Good going! Yes, that is a total shock!and a nice one at that! (Looks like a "toothy monster" tried to eat it from the obviously fresh, side damaged area.)


Totally, he felt it grab on for a moment...almost jerked him over the side


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walleye machine (Apr 27, 2004)

check out the smile


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

That's a doosie for a first eye!


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Good Job Dad !!


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Great job buddy. Congrats


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Great job for the first eye, they are in there just really have to work for them. That smile is priceless!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats.


----------



## Erik Hopperton (Jun 30, 2005)

Nice


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Great pic and smile


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## Erik Hopperton (Jun 30, 2005)

where were you jigginganywhere special? I may go there tomorow afternoon.


----------



## SteerBuxxCoffee (Apr 11, 2020)

Erik Hopperton said:


> where were you jigginganywhere special? I may go there tomorow afternoon.


On the west side no wake area about 10ft of water


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik Hopperton (Jun 30, 2005)

Nice... Thanks..



SteerBuxxCoffee said:


> On the west side no wake area about 10ft of water
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass Buster (May 13, 2009)

SteerBuxxCoffee said:


> My son caught his first walleye on “The Branch”. I never would have thought he would catch it at West Branch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His SMILE says it all !!! Congrats young man


----------



## ohiobassin_864 (Jul 12, 2020)

I just caught my first walleye out of Westbranch on Friday and I was pretty surprised ngl.... black and blue Colorado blade spinnerbait....Awesome catch too by your son!


----------

